# cage method



## Erik (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi all, and especially per cause he knows the most of this method i think. Guus Razoux-Schultz showed me at the Dutch open how to solve centers last with reasanoble speed (more than 1 cubie at a time  ) But i'd like to know how the rest of the cage method goes. I know you make 1 layer first. But I don't know how you solve the rest. Can you explain a bit please?


----------



## mrCage (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi  

How come i overlooked this post for so long?

The steps are easy enough to outline:

1 - first layer intuitively, it's not really necessary to solve all centers

2 - middle layers edges, for 5x5x5 make sure u align the very middle correctly (never a quarter turn away from solved) Make use of the freedom u have to rotate the middle layers freely to solve edges with *no algs* before using algs to solve remaining ones. (I hold the solved first layer on the left.)

3 - last layer corners, permute then orient. Or learn CLL or even COLL if u can see how to use that to make edges easier. I don't use CLL/COLL.

4 - last layer edges. I solve them by *freecycles* for those who know them from blindsolving. I make them up to solve 2 edges at a time whenever possible. I do NOT orient then permute. That's a waste. Direct solving is what it's about! 

(5 parity) - i only use one alg for that. Conceptually i put the 2 edges to be *swapped* into the same layer, the turn that layer a quarter turn and fix the layer with an edge 3-cycle. Putting 2 edges into same layer (i use b-layer) never takes more than 2 turns plus a cube orientation. Undoing the setup at the end is trivial.

6 - the rest of the centers. More commutator cycling orgy 

Make use of block cycles as much as u can! Also use 3x3x3-style cycles when u see that they are productive. Cage method takes more turns than pairing-up. But personally i find that recognition is much better and i have very few delays in my solves when im fully focused.

I don't really want to give out any algorithms yet. They are almost trivially easy and very fast. For last layer edge 3-cycle think about how u can make setup moves to bring one edge to the D-layer while leaving 2 in the same *orbital* in the U-layer. Once that is done, always 1 turn only u can make easy 3-cycle commutator. Recognition becomes easy with practice <_< 

-Per

PS! Moderator can u disable that capital b (B)) turns into an emoticon??


----------



## Erik (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey Per, 
thx for your reply. My normal 5x5 times are around 3:30 and with cage method I time around: 5min with cage. And 4 low with K4 on 5x5. Do you think K4 (from kirjava) might be quicker?


----------



## mrCage (Oct 27, 2006)

Maybe!

I didn't study it too much yet. Maybe i will soon, and do some move counts. Anyhow i really like to perform the cage method. Guess i'll stick to that for a good while yet  

-Per


----------



## MasterofRubix (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd like to learn the cage method but i don't know where to go to do so... Does anyone know a good site?


----------



## cubacca1972 (Mar 29, 2009)

MasterofRubix said:


> I'd like to learn the cage method but i don't know where to go to do so... Does anyone know a good site?



Try here first:

http://www.rachmaninovian.webs.com/

or try my site:

http://cubacca1972.googlepages.com/


----------



## Ellis (Mar 29, 2009)

cubacca1972 said:


> MasterofRubix said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to learn the cage method but i don't know where to go to do so... Does anyone know a good site?
> ...



...LOL........


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 29, 2009)

i'm sorry this thread is like 2++ years old. dead threads aren't fun xD

per refuses to call my variant cage; he recommended the name sandwich.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 29, 2009)

I propose to call all those methods the "John" methods. In memory of both John Cage and John, earl of Sandwich.


----------



## holypasta (May 10, 2009)

cubacca1972 said:


> MasterofRubix said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to learn the cage method but i don't know where to go to do so... Does anyone know a good site?
> ...



i lol'd.

although, in truth, i prefer "his site."


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 14, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> i'm sorry this thread is like 2++ years old. dead threads aren't fun xD
> 
> per refuses to call my variant cage; he recommended the name sandwich.



I wouldn't call it cage either. It's too good to be called Cage.


----------

